# Topics > Related topics > Streaming media >  Сhess streaming

## Airicist

Article "Chess (Yes, Chess) Is Now a Streaming Obsession"
Viewers are flocking to games during the pandemic, entranced by a charismatic grandmaster and his lightning-fast play.

by Kellen Browning
September 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

chesscom.rippling-ats.com/job/233387/esports-producer




> Chess.com is looking for an Esports Producer to help create and deliver memorable live broadcasts across our streaming channels. With over 600 million active players, chess is the most popular game on Earth. Our Chess.com team of over 200 awesome developers, content producers, and support members all work remotely, so strong communication skills, self-motivation, and a great attitude are required!
> 
> QUALIFICATIONS
> 
> 
> Expertise: Experience with producing live broadcasts or private streams from PC (Twitch/Youtube/Facebook live streaming experience preferred)
> Broadcast Software(s): OBS Studio or Streamlabs OBS experience required
> Video / Media: Video and other media editing software experience (Camtasia, Adobe Suite, Premiere, Photoshop, etc)
> Education: High School Diploma (required) Bachelors degree from an accredited institution preferred
> ...

----------

